# The boy in the dress



## C.Gholy (Dec 28, 2008)

(I am serious about this one.)
The book made me laugh. Most people outside the UK might not have heard of it, but the author is popular over here. David Walliams was in a famous sketch called "Little Britain." 

This was what was on the back
_Dennis was different. Why was he different, I hear you ask?
Well, a small clue might be in the title of this book....​_
The book is about a boy named Denis, who has a feminine side to him. His parents are divorced and he lives with his dad along with his brother John. He has been banned from mentioning his mother in the house again. 

He enjoys watching what women wear. When he meets Lisa in a detention, they quickly become friends and she dresses him up and he then becomes known as Denise.  

Extract


> "It's really beautiful," he said. "It's not fair though, is it? I mean boy's clothes are so boring."


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 28, 2008)

Haha. I've never heard of it. He has a point though: boy's clothes _are_ boring. I swear all the boys around here wear the same style of blue jeans. The things is, most of them don't care.

Hm. Big suprise, I got off-topic.


----------



## Galivanting (Dec 28, 2008)

a tailor is better than a dress.... though having sex in a skirt is just fun! i mean it, youve never pitched a tent till youve pitched a pavilion in a skirt... (sudden realization that i might not be quite "right") ^^

anyway that has nothing to do with this

as to the book, ive heard of it... might bother to download it now... sounds amusing to say the least


----------



## Katastrof (Dec 28, 2008)

SparkyLT said:


> He has a point though: boy's clothes _are_ boring. I swear all the boys around here wear the same style of blue jeans.



Ya, but they're a all different shades of blue. Like faded blue, dark faded blue, dirty blue, faded dirty blue; the list goes on.


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmm...let me think about that... No, they're not. I'm quite certain they're identical. :razz:


----------



## Galivanting (Dec 28, 2008)

get pics of swarms of guys in identical jeans... this sounds amusing


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 29, 2008)

XD
That would be amusing. If that book ever got turned into a movie, I would laugh.


----------

